# Bush ID?



## honey jhar (Jun 5, 2014)

witch hazel?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

If you join this site, daves garden They usually will id a plant with a few hours. I use them quite often to figure out what the heck is growing.

http://davesgarden.com/community/forums/f/plantid/all/


----------



## PeterK2003 (Jun 10, 2014)

does look like witch hazel


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like Spicebush (Lindera benzoin) to me.


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

Ask Michael, Could be family. Sorry couldn't resist:scratch:


----------



## Snowhitsky (Mar 1, 2014)

witch hazel


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

I thought somebody found his wallet.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Ask Michael, Could be family.

Don't beat around the bush... although that's better than beating the bushes...


----------



## Beardedbee1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Could be what we call "yellow bell" round here. They have just started to bud out and is one of the first to do so after the daffodils appear. Not sure of the technical scientific name. Maybe this helps


----------



## Beardedbee1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nope went back and took a closer look. Its not yellowbell.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I got it now, it's Cornus mas also known as “Cornelian Cherry”.

Picture:
https://soulsbyfarm.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/cornus-mas-corneliancherry-dogwood-in-bloom.jpg


----------

